# Pickled Beets ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Apr 15, 2019)

Yesterday a friend brought me 6 bunches of perfectly uniform sized beets. They were even cleaned, beets without dirty how novel!

So I made pickle beets. I wouldn't eat a beet on a dare but pickled beets is a whole different story. I'll fight you for them.

I used Mom's Blue Book which is what she used to make them. Oddly enough the book has been republished nearly evey year since her mother's mother used it. I have two or three editions myself. So I grab one. 

The syrup didn't seem right so I cruised the WWW and checked the Bell/Kerr recipes. Nope didn't ring true either.

I finally pulled out my Mom's old blue, blue book (I know novel huh?).

It seems that every new publish it changed. So I now know when someone recomends a recipe or I do to another you need to get the right also.

Eight pint jars of pickled beets (a gallon, I figured that out with a pencil or paper!). AND a quart and 2 pints of boiled pickled eggs. Just in time for Easter.














Now I need make some more of those amish pickled eggs and I'll be ready for deviled eggs for Easter.

BTW beet juice suxor! LOL


----------



## kenzmad22 (Apr 15, 2019)

OMG! I love eggs picled in beet juice! For those of us without moms book, can you post the recipe?


----------



## foamheart (Apr 16, 2019)

kenzmad22 said:


> OMG! I love eggs picled in beet juice! For those of us without moms book, can you post the recipe?



Sure, but I highly recommend you get a "Ball Blue Book". It and Betty Crocker will always save your butt.

Yields approx. 3 qts.

3 Qts. - Beets cleaned, cooked and skinned. (About 24 small)
2 C - Sugar
2 - Cinnamon Sticks
1 Tbsp - Whole All spice
1 1/2 tsp. Salt
3 1/2 C - Vinegar
1 1/2 C - water

Add all the spices water and vinegar and boil 10 mins.

Hot pack the jars, Stir gently to get out air bubbles, then add syrup to 1/2" from top.

Then add lids and water bath for 30 mins. 

Notes, make sure your beets are done, no one wants hard pickles. Also I add a jar cocktail onions divided in the jars.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks for posting Foamy didn't see this before I requested the recipe on the other posting. Looks somewhat like the recipe we have.

Warren


----------



## foamheart (Apr 16, 2019)

I can't suggest enough, the Ball Blue Books are not expensive. And since I have now publicly given it my stamp of approval they'll fly off the shelves and never reprint again.

Everything from Pickled peppers to fruit roll ups. 75% of all Mom's pickle recipes all come from it.

I can't post a link to where to buy them while they last? That doesn't help others very well.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks 

 foamheart
 !  Love me some pickled beats! and many other pickled things!  I really need to venture into this world of DIY.  Thanks for the info on the Blue Book


----------



## cooker613 (Apr 16, 2019)

foamheart said:


> Yesterday a friend brought me 6 bunches of perfectly uniform sized beets. They were even cleaned, beets without dirty how novel!
> 
> So I made pickle beets. I wouldn't eat a beet on a dare but pickled beets is a whole different story. I'll fight you for them.
> 
> ...


My Bubbie used to make pickled beets (russel in Yiddish) and turn them into a cold borscht for Passover. Unfortunatly, my family are all beet haters.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 16, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Thanks
> 
> foamheart
> !  Love me some pickled beats! and many other pickled things!  I really need to venture into this world of DIY.  Thanks for the info on the Blue Book



Its 10.00 at Amazon, I think its called Preserving there now. But it also calls it "Ball Blue Books" Its well worth the money. And don't try and do like Mom did. I do 6 or 8 pints at a time, Mom would do 40 or 50 quarts. Thats too much, ts exhausting work.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 16, 2019)

cooker613 said:


> My Bubbie used to make pickled beets (russel in Yiddish) and turn them into a cold borscht for Passover. Unfortunatly, my family are all beet haters.



I HATE few things but beets and turnips immediately come to mind.... LOL  Beet pickles only start off as beets, they are not beets when ya eat them.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 16, 2019)

foamheart said:


> Its 10.00 at Amazon, I think its called Preserving there now. But it also calls it "Ball Blue Books" Its well worth the money. And don't try and do like Mom did. I do 6 or 8 pints at a time, Mom would do 40 or 50 quarts. Thats too much, ts exhausting work.



Found this one here.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 16, 2019)

Just ordered one. Never heard of this book before. I bought the 37th edition. For 10.00 I'll give it a try. Thanks for the heads up. I love pickled eggs in beet juice. Haven't tried pickled beets though. Might try it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2019)

Just the eggs without a yoke Steve.  

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Apr 16, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Just the eggs without a yoke Steve.
> 
> Warren



LOL!


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 16, 2019)

My Granny and mother were from Ferriday, Louisiana. Birthplace of the Killer, Jerry Lee Lewis. As a small child, I remember going to Granny's in the summer and spending 3 weeks with her. She had a water well and outhouse. No plumbing. The house was huge and a breeze always drifted through the house. She always had pickled beets and pickled olives on the counter.  I was hooked on both before I was 6 years old and still eat them on regular basis to this day. Great memories!!!


----------



## tropics (Apr 16, 2019)

Kevin recipe looks close to mine,thanks for sharing.Should be able to start some beets growing in a few weeks.LIKES Brother
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2019)

Just planted mind last Thursday Richie. Big difference being a little farther north huh.

Warren


----------



## foamheart (Apr 16, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Just ordered one. Never heard of this book before. I bought the 37th edition. For 10.00 I'll give it a try. Thanks for the heads up. I love pickled eggs in beet juice. Haven't tried pickled beets though. Might try it.



I realize you are in the north and probably never had pinto beans w/ chow-chow or Piccalilli, or some sweet corn relish but now you have the book its whatever you'd like to try. There is some outstanding recipes  as well as excellent easy to understand instructions. You'll be proud you got it.


----------



## mosparky (Apr 16, 2019)

So Foamy, what edition is your moms old Blue book ?


----------



## foamheart (Apr 16, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> My Granny and mother were from Ferriday, Louisiana. Birthplace of the Killer, Jerry Lee Lewis. As a small child, I remember going to Granny's in the summer and spending 3 weeks with her. She had a water well and outhouse. No plumbing. The house was huge and a breeze always drifted through the house. She always had pickled beets and pickled olives on the counter.  I was hooked on both before I was 6 years old and still eat them on regular basis to this day. Great memories!!!



Its strange how smells and tastes link us with the past. I am glad you got a happy thought.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 16, 2019)

tropics said:


> Kevin recipe looks close to mine,thanks for sharing.Should be able to start some beets growing in a few weeks.LIKES Brother
> Richie



Thanks Richie! Oh and good luck on those beets.


HalfSmoked said:


> Just planted mind last Thursday Richie. Big difference being a little farther north huh.
> 
> Warren



Yes there is>>> LOL.........


----------



## foamheart (Apr 16, 2019)

mosparky said:


> So Foamy, what edition is your moms old Blue book ?



Someone was bound to get a story outta these. LOL.

When Mom was older, I bought this one I have for her, because I knew little about memories but I could see her Blue book she used so much was completely falling apart. Later when Mom pasted, she left me all her recipes and resource books. I found 4 Blue Books. I gave my sister the oldest one, the one in bits and pieces, one to my niece and nephew all of which had memories of Mom's cooking. Wouldn't that be a wonderful legacy?

I am pretty sure mine was the newest of the four, it doesn't have a revision number but it does have a copyright date where it changed publishers, mine is 1995. I know, not new, but the newest of the four and the one I bought her. I know my Mom was using her Blue Book as far back as 1950's and probably as far back as the 30's. I am guessing it might have been a graduation or wedding present, they did stuff like that. She gave me a cookbook when I graduated High School. Betty Crocker. I thought it silly at the time, but I sure wish I still had it, too many moves in life. I carried that cookbook all over the country.

Sorry for the long story, I get that way sometimes........ 

I am guessing 1995 is the answer.


----------



## mosparky (Apr 16, 2019)

My Mom gave us a Better Homes and Garden Cookbook as a wedding gift. In turn we have given them several times as wedding gifts, including our 3 girls.
Old editions of Blue Book are all over fleabay. I saw several from back in the early 60's, and that was just on the first page. I might have to get one or two.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 16, 2019)

I think they pull your Union Card if you are Polish and don't eat Beets. We had one or all of these, in the refer, the whole time growing up. We had , Red Beets Eggs, Pickled Red Beets with Onion, Hot and Cold Borscht, Roasted Beets and Root Vegetables, diced Red Beets in Salad and my fav to this day, Harvard Beets. Chunks or small whole Beets in a thick Sweet and Sour Sauce. I eat them as a Snack, as a Side Veg, in a Salad, Hot or Cold, in a House, with a Mouse. I'll eat them Here or There, I'll eat them Anywhere!...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Apr 17, 2019)

mosparky said:


> My Mom gave us a Better Homes and Garden Cookbook as a wedding gift. In turn we have given them several times as wedding gifts, including our 3 girls.
> Old editions of Blue Book are all over fleabay. I saw several from back in the early 60's, and that was just on the first page. I might have to get one or two.



LOL.... I just checked, Mom's cook book she learned with, I imagine came at her wedding. I have heard Pop joking about teaching her to cut up a chicken and the soupy pecan pies. You'd have thought all those years later he'd have known better..>LOL  

Her's was "The Good Housekeeping Cook Book", Completely revised 7th edition.

Wow, I see that Amazon has hardcover first edition for just 10.00.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 17, 2019)

foamheart said:


> I realize you are in the north and probably never had pinto beans w/ chow-chow or Piccalilli, or some sweet corn relish but now you have the book its whatever you'd like to try. There is some outstanding recipes  as well as excellent easy to understand instructions. You'll be proud you got it.



And you are correct! Pinto beans I've had in various dishes. I had to google chow-chow and piccalilli. Looks like I'll be trying some new things soon.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 17, 2019)

Steve H said:


> And you are correct! Pinto beans I've had in various dishes. I had to google chow-chow and piccalilli. Looks like I'll be trying some new things soon.



I think every region has its own version. CHOW-CHOW and Piccalilli are standard fair, especially during the Winter when fresh vegetables was limited or nonexistent. I spent several years in the Amish area of central PA. There are several Family Style Restaurants. Long tables seat 20. Families, couples and singles are seated together and the meal is laid out in big bowls and platters. Meats include Country Ham, Smoked Sausage, Fried Chicken, Roast Beef or Turkey, depending on season. My favorite, Chicken Pot Pie, aka Bot Boi, is a chicken Stew with thick, belly bomb, egg pasta squares, about 3" square! The typical sides are Green Beans, Mashed Taters, Stewed Dry Sweet Corn ( John Cope's Brand is available in some Stores and Online) and the point of this story, 
" 15 Sweet and/or Sour Relishes and Preserved Fruits, Vegetables and Desserts."
They vary buy restaurant but staples include, Amish Chow-chow, a mix of assorted Beans, Corn, Cauliflower, Cabbage and whatever else was available. Other dishes included Pickled Beets, Pickled Eggs, Sauerkraut, Sweet Pickled Cucumber Chips and Relish, Sour Pickles, Apple Butter, Stewed Apples, Stewed Prunes and others. MUST HAVE Sweets included, Shoo-Fly Pie, Rice Pudding with Raisins, Chocolate Pudding, Apple or Peach Pie (seasonal), a Cake Donut made with mashed Potatoes, and Fasnacht, a Yeast Donut. Some places had Apple Dumplings, a baked Apple wrapped in Pie Dough and WHOOPI PIES.
The best of Family Style Restaurants were around in the 50's, 60's and 70's, when travelers through the small towns and Amish Farms could get the best food coming out of the kitchen staffed by several older women in hand made dresses and bonnets. These days with much of the Amish farms being sold off to Outlet mega shopping centers. The couple of remaining Family Style Restaurants are for the bus loads of Tourists that come to the area. The operationsalt have more of the food coming out of commercially packed cans, jars and plastic pouches from Sysco, than from Put Up Mason or Bell Jars and Ceramic Crocks brought up from the Root Cellar...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Apr 17, 2019)

Wow, thanks for the interesting read! Where I live in upstate NY we do have interaction with the Amish. Very proud and hard working folk. They did the steel roof on both my house and garage last year. And the work was perfect. I travel through PA often. But not much off the beaten trial to get where I'm heading to. Usually straight through on 80. Or 78 through Harrisburg. We've gone to Penn's Cave before. Unique place, really enjoyed it. And we went to the Strasburg Rail museum in Lancaster. Strange that we've really haven't done much else in this state. PC Farmer gave me a jar of Apple Butter which I've heard of. But never had. It was fantastic. That was from Way Fruit Farm at Port Matilda. I'm going to look up the other things you mentioned and see if I can either buy them. Or make them. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 17, 2019)

Steve, Good 'n Plenty Family Style is on Rt 896 just North of Rte 30 and 10-15 minutes north of Strasburg Railroad, a most excellent Train Museum!!! You were very close.
Another, not too far away was Plain 'n Fancy. It is now a huge BBQ joint called Smokehouse BBQ and Brews. Not been there since the switch to Q...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Apr 17, 2019)

Steve H said:


> And you are correct! Pinto beans I've had in various dishes. I had to google chow-chow and piccalilli. Looks like I'll be trying some new things soon.



A suggestion, locate your local farmers market. They know all about most of the foods you'll be familiar with locally. Plus ones you've never heard off. Figure out a couple you would enjoy trying to make, also ask the farmers in the market about availabilities. No sense trying to make pepper sauce if you don't have the environment to have a long enough growing spans, or green tomatoes for pickles at the end of the season.

Speaking of green tomato pickles, add them to the top of your list also. OMG best stuff ever with BBQ or smoked foods. Use your common sense, one year we got a HUGE hail storm just as the tomatoes started to come in. It was a bumper crop of green tomato pickles year!! What a great year.

Remember what I mentioned, don't over do it like we all do. Do one batch. And remember most things that are "put up" are just that, because the longer they set up the better they get. If processed properly, heck I have enjoyed 50 year old pickles! AND just because you do 'em twice the same way, it won't get the same pickle results. 

You might also join the canning channel on FB. They are always safe, And they all have Blue Books+. These ladies know their stuff.

Its a load of fun especially if you have helpers (and a good dish washer LOL).


----------



## Steve H (Apr 18, 2019)

Ok, next time I'm in the area I will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 18, 2019)

foamheart said:


> She gave me a cookbook when I graduated High School. Betty Crocker. I thought it silly at the time, but I sure wish I still had it, too many moves in life. I carried that cookbook all over the country.
> 
> Sorry for the long story, I get that way sometimes........
> 
> I am guessing 1995 is the answer.


Foam- I have that cookbook. Use it often. Hollar if you need me to look up a recipe for you....


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 18, 2019)

X2 on the pickled green tomatoes! I make chow chow relish with the last of the green tomatoes on the vine, along with some of the bell peppers and a handful of jalapenos. As foam says-GREAT with smoked foods! Awesome on a bud with a link of smoke sausage or a brat. I like it with pulled pork on a bun too.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 18, 2019)

I also enjoy making hot sauces...just can't let them ferment too long in the hot and humid south or it'll get bitter. I find 3 days tops is about right....just as the bubbles slow down a little....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 18, 2019)

Those look great

My wife likes em, her being Amish and all...lol


----------



## foamheart (Apr 26, 2019)

The  end result! I gotta tell you its a happy happy day at my house.... 

Amish eggs, beet pickle eggs, beet pickles and little pearl cocktail  onions!

Just need a cowboy cool beer........ better open the windows and turn on some fans! My eyes are watering now!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 26, 2019)

Oh wow! They look good! How long did you let the beet eggs sit to get that much penetration into the egg?


----------



## foamheart (Apr 26, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Oh wow! They look good! How long did you let the beet eggs sit to get that much penetration into the egg?



Well I made them April 15, when I posted this thread. 10 days. The Amish eggs maybe a month? Not much penetration there. But you know the law says, "any penetration no matter how slight!" Wait wait wait... that's about something completely different.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 26, 2019)

Awesome looking snack there Foamy hope the wind stays south.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Apr 26, 2019)

foamheart said:


> Well I made them April 15, when I posted this thread. 10 days. The Amish eggs maybe a month? Not much penetration there. But you know the law says, "any penetration no matter how slight!" Wait wait wait... that's about something completely different.



HaHa! That is true! 10 days and the beet color traveled that far is pretty darn good. Did you vac seal them?


----------



## foamheart (Apr 26, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome looking snack there Foamy hope the wind stays south.
> 
> Warren


 
  <Chuckles>


----------



## foamheart (Apr 26, 2019)

Steve H said:


> HaHa! That is true! 10 days and the beet color traveled that far is pretty darn good. Did you vac seal them?



 Ball/Kerr/Mason jars


----------

